

Few hours left for grabbing a free premium Licorize account - alake1
http://licorize.com?1.0

======
GVRV
I've seen the video and read the blurb, but I still don't "get" it. Can
someone gimme a use case where this would instantly make sense, cause if I'm
understanding correctly, just basic tagging with my bookmarks achieves the
same thing (easy to find, share, categorize per projects, etc.)

~~~
gacba
Glad I'm not on the only one who wasted time on this without immediately
"getting it". Sounds like the message needs to be clarified a bit. Or maybe
this isn't that compelling of a business case? I doubt I would pay $5 a month
for this.

------
davidu
It's okay if your name doesn't do anything to help me understand what your
company does, but when that is the case it's important that your website
should make the benefits statement clear to me.

------
pzxc
"When you enroll in Licorize you get two months of free premium usage. You can
any time upgrade to Premium. When your Premium plan expires, you don't loose
any data inserted."
<http://licorize.com/applications/licorize/site/pricing.jsp>?

Apparently it's not a free premium account, it's a free TRIAL premium account.

Also, not knowing the difference between lose and loose does not inspire
confidence when you're trying to get me to open up my wallet.

~~~
jlake
It will become a free trial premium for those enrolling from tomorrow. Today
its really free.

------
ck2
I was going to thank them for the dark background, great relief to my eyes,
but then I "flipped the page" with the UI thingie on the right and "ouch".

------
dinedal
And it's down... <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://licorize.com/>

~~~
jshooter
probably some bandwidth problem. Now it seems to work fine.

------
maguay
Ouch ... I just tried to signup, and got a 503 error when I tried to confirm
my account. HN effect? :)

~~~
maguay
And it's back. I got signed in with my new account, and I checked the settings
to see what account it gave me. It says: "Your premium license expires on:
Saturday October 01, 2140 ... and good luck." Guess I'll need the good luck to
live to see the end of my premium license!

------
swombat
So it's basically a tool to apply some kind of GTD-like productivity system to
your procrastination??

~~~
robicch
yes, but also something more delicious ;-)

------
greenlemon
I arrived just in time for a premium account .... Wow

------
jroid
I don't see a link to free premium. How do I get it ?

~~~
9ec4c12949a4f3
Should be automatic on registration (wtf no + sign in my email??). You can
verify by going to settings -> licence.

~~~
sayno2quat
It is only client-side verification. I used tamper data and a url-encoder, and
I was able to get a + sign in my email (and the verification email was sent
with no problem).

But yeah, it's annoying when companies try to make their own email parser and
get it completely wrong.

~~~
ppolsinelli
And the validator is actually Apache's.

~~~
9ec4c12949a4f3
Brb, crying myself to sleep.

------
asdfert
wow! it seems a sort of delicius + a GTD + collaboration tool

------
trezor
I tried to sign up, but the signup page failed horribly on my Android phone.

Textfields accepted input but didnt show it and the accept terms checkbox was
uncheckable.

Call me biased, but I suspect there are more android-phones out there than
iPads. Prioritize differently ;)

~~~
ppolsinelli
We are developing an Android client...

~~~
trezor
My point was really that this is plain old HTML and should degrade gracefully.

Currently Im not able to _sign up_ on a modern webkit-based browser and that's
not too flattering for a otherwise rather simple webpage.

------
jlake123
Seen latest developments - nice job.

